
Ask HN: What are you using to read scientific papers? - LERobot
I&#x27;m looking for a pdf reader like, but with folders sorting and a research engine. Maybe with even more interesting features, what are your suggestions?
======
dalke
To read papers, I use a standard PDF viewer (or image viewer, for some old
papers which I've scanned in).

To organize papers, I use Zotero.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_reference_manage...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_reference_management_software)
has a long list of reference management software, some of which have modified
PDF readers which allow, for example, user annotations.

